# Sound Rechte unter Debian Sarge



## sawamin (23. Februar 2005)

Hi,

 ich habe ein Problem nachdem ich im Kontrollzentrum das Soundsystem deaktiviert hatte, um zu testen ob XMMS ohne Soundsystem läuft, was es auch tut! Jedoch geht mein Sound im KDE nicht mehr, auch nachdem ich das Soundystem wieder aktiviert habe, also alle Einstellungen wieder wie vorher sind?

  Ich habe eine Onboard Intel-Soundkarte, die eigentlich lief! Auch die module sind geladen:

  snd_intel8x0           33068  0
  snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_intel8x0
  snd_pcm                85384  1 snd_intel8x0
  snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
  snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
  gameport                4736  1 snd_intel8x0
  snd_mpu401_uart         7296  1 snd_intel8x0
  snd_rawmidi            23204  1 snd_mpu401_uart
  snd_seq_device          7944  1 snd_rawmidi
  snd                    50660  7 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

 Ich wollte das Soundsystem abstellen, da ich dachte KDE gibt die Soundkarte nicht für XMMS frei! Wieso geht der KDE-Sound nun nicht mehr, bzw. welche Einstllungen muß ich machen, um KDE-Sound zu haben und auch andere Prozesse auf die Soundkarte zugreifen können?

  Für Hinweise zur Ergreifung des Störenfrieds wäre ich dankbar!

  thx sawamin


----------

